# Preventative Control of Grubs + Chinch Bugs



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

Last year most of our neighborhood was hit by chinch bugs which damaged the lawn in a variety of spots. I normally only apply Grubex as a preventative measure as I've never had a grub issue to date but do find the occasional grub in the soil.

This year I want to be proactive and I'm looking to apply:
Spectracide Triazicide Granule Insect Killer to control the chinch bugs.

The above mentions grubs on the label however I'd like to also apply grubex as I have bags leftover from last year as it was cheap. The grubex of course doesn't mention chinch bugs thus the predicament.

- any concern with applying both products even if it might be overkill…I don't see it hurting the lawn at all.

- can I apply them all at the same time or should I stagger them a few weeks?

I'd like to get at-least one of them down in the coming 1-2 weeks during the next big rain

Also planing on throwing down an application of Starter Fertilizer to push some growth above and below before the heat comes to aide repair. My yard took a beating from machines and workers last week during a large landscaping project.

Based on another thread, looks like this can be put down around the same time as the insect control.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

bump


----------



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

Anybody….anybody….Bueller???


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm no expert but I don't see a problem. Go for it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/insects/chinch-bug-in-turf/

GrubEx is chlorantraniliprole and it shows suppression.

lambda-cyhalothrin is Demand, Cyzmic This is cheap and should work. I use it for mosquitos.


----------



## Woffski (Apr 26, 2020)

Talstar granules will help.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Imidacloprid but not next to flowing plants for bee safety. Good results with it and very cost effective.


----------

